# Best tyres dressinf from these 3 ?



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi after using my frost armour up,need a replacement.

The three iam looking at are

Obsession Wax Nero
AF Gloss
Zaino z16

Any advice from users,after a very wet look

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nero looks brilliant. I like a wet look too and will be getting some more of it next


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I see Nero is spray on,can i spray on a pad or does Nero not work like that?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Any one of the three really as they are all quality,I am lucky as I own all three in different quantity's and all work superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Im swaying to nero just can tsee that many reviews,but i know the quality of Jays waxes.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I see Nero is spray on,can i spray on a pad or does Nero not work like that?


Spray on pad then apply to the tyre wait 5 or 10 minutes then lightly buff.SJ.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

oops i have ordered it thanks all


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Im swaying to nero just can tsee that many reviews,but i know the quality of Jays waxes.


It is quality ,alot of research is done by Jay before you get the finished product so you know that its going to work and work well:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

AS highstyle is very good gloss


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Does it tick anyone else off as much as me when someone starts a thread asking very clearly out of these three products which is best... and someone suggests a different product... 

Nero is the only one I can suggeat as its the only one I have tried. Spray on the applicator, wipe over the tyre and allow to dry. Leaves a nice gloss finish also.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Brian it was your review a while back that got me to order,just looked at it earlier.

Alex


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really didn't like nero

Z16 is my fave by a long long way


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dough,i just ordered it,surely you must have a spare bottle going to waste


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

After reading this thread as I've gone off my current one from geon & im forever changing brands of tyre dressings. I managed to get a sample version of the Nero especially as it was mentioned it's a glossy version which I love. Crisened today & intially I panicked & thought waste of ££ but after walking away & allowing to dry as per instructions was the right descion  Once dry I love the initial look now for the durability test


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The longer you allow to dry the better the gloss. If you had no plans to drive the car that day, just allow it to dry with no buffing required, will give some serious gloss and durability  Its a breeze to apply conpared to thicker gels, all it needs it a nice scent


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> The longer you allow to dry the better the gloss. If you had no plans to drive the car that day, just allow it to dry with no buffing required, will give some serious gloss and durability  Its a breeze to apply conpared to thicker gels, all it needs it a nice scent


Ahh ok cool thanks for the tip

It's been left on overnight but it's quite moist though

Didn't think it needed any buffing

Yes defo liking over the geon so far


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks i love the finish,a nice smell would be nice though agree.its as good as the frost onyx i have used,will it last i hope so,the stuff i have used from obsession wax so far is a1


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not on the list however gyron tire gets my vote


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> The longer you allow to dry the better the gloss. If you had no plans to drive the car that day, just allow it to dry with no buffing required, will give some serious gloss and durability  Its a breeze to apply conpared to thicker gels, all it needs it a nice scent


Any suggestions for durability tips on the fronts on a front wheel drive? Rears obviously last.

Doesn't help our car park is filthy gravel but fronts had gone

Car was left overnight to dry but was damp & Dewey


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The Nero dressing has been on the car for around 100 miles,not one bit of loss of shine,dont go near power maxed tyre stuff, it washes off in a mile.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Frost is also one of my faves. Seems with most dressings if you get lucky with dry weather they will last, regardless I got over a week from what I remember with Nero in rather wet weather!

If a dressing can last 1-2 weeks to fit in with my wash cycle it is a winner, Nero acheived that for me. If it still feels moist I would suggest a very light wipe over with an old mf cloth just to take some of that stickiness away. 

Recently tried Lucas Oil tyre dressing and impressed with its application. Can spray directly onto the tyre if you wish as it acts as a QD on alloys, buffs them up nicely but also just 4 sprays onto the foam applicator also coats a wheel and it is so easy to spread unlike a gel, also dries completely into the tyre, no sticky or wet film at all. Will have to see how it holds up until trade in.


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi after using my frost armour up,need a replacement.
> 
> The three iam looking at are
> 
> ...


I have been using Trafalgar Chemicals Super Rubber Dressing for many years now and it always gives a long lasting wet shine look.

Bought my last 5L tin off ebay for about £22 and that will last a very long time.

I have always poured it into a small plastic container and applied it with a tyre brush.

A little goes an awful long way.

Chris


----------



## ellist1234 (Aug 15, 2015)

Zaino


----------

